# O. pumilio, Bocas del Toro



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Still down here but found a new tool that makes demonstrating variation within populations pretty easy and fun. 

Enjoy,
R


Dolphin Bay (one area where red and blue populations converge near the Aguacate peninsula) 










More to come as I drink more coke milks.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

You're in Panama right now? Awesome! I need to get that way in 2013! 



stemcellular said:


> Still down here but found a new tool that makes demonstrating variation within populations pretty easy and fun.
> 
> Enjoy,
> R
> ...


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow i would say thats huge amount variation from one area, simply amazing!! Beautiful photos as well!!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep em coming Ray! That's some variation. How large an area are these frogs from? All right there together?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

More pictures, more information, pour it on us, we don't mind!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahh...so this is the population that Justin keeps posting on fb! Very cool variation.

Beautiful frogs and great pictures as usual Ray.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Lukeomelas said:


> Keep em coming Ray! That's some variation. How large an area are these frogs from? All right there together?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I collected all of the above (plus 10 or so more) in about 20 minutes from an area of about 10sq meters. 

Cool, breezy night in Bocas. Back to Solarte in the AM.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why you flippin little...blessed...son of a.... *sigh* Merry Christmas you lucky son of a gun.

D


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

San Cristobal (Southeast plot on the island)


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Maaannn i am so jealous.... Amazing pictures! Keep them coming


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! those San Cristobal are great. Yup keep em coming~


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Salt Creek


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Simply amazing. How were these distributed?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe 30 yards or so along the trail in the Ngobe village


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice frogs and pics. No one els has asked so I will, does the coke milk enhance the hunting experience?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing frogs...jealous. Coke milk? Is that like the two of them mixed?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The coke milk most certainly enables better capture rates, though only when consumed in moderation. It's seco, coke, milk, creme de menthe and amaretto. Created by senior jeager himself


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> The coke milk most certainly enables better capture rates, though only when consumed in moderation. It's seco, coke, milk, creme de menthe and amaretto. Created by senior jeager himself


Thanks....That sounds pretty good...might have to try that.... Have fun down there Ray.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Isla Solarte, Hospital Point


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

How bold were the solartes? What was their behavior? Were they single, in pairs, or in groups? What was the habitat like, and where were the males calling from? Thanks Ray.
Edit: What's the temp this time of year? Night/day if possible.

D


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

That top left solarte is incredible. I second all Dendroguy's questions. Thanks.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Great stuff there, Ray. I'm super excited to get back there this summer. I've been too long removed from Panama!

Did you find any black individuals at Dolphin Bay? Justin and I have found a few, but they were pretty rare.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, a few, though more on Aguacate. I'll be back in August, looking forward to it!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ray , if you went to red frog beach i would love to see pictures
merry christmas
thanks
Stu


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nah, sorry, thats where all the tourists are so I stayed away


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Still down here but found a new tool that makes demonstrating variation within populations pretty easy and fun.
> 
> Enjoy,
> R
> ...


Whoa! I love the colors. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Isla Colon, near La Gruta



















Bocas del drago
































































Playa bluff


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Aguacate, in situ


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

You, sir, take great photos. I might just use some for tattoo reference if you don't mind.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Love the Bocas del Drago pumilo. So I have to ask, when are you gonna buy the rest of us a ticket down there, hmm? 

D


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Aguacate, in situ


I'm not sure why, but I really like the pic of the forest floor/leaf litter here with the frog.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics as usual Ray.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet!!


----------

